# Any USA Cycling Coupon Code?



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm ready to renew my USA Cycling license. It's $60. 


*Does anyone know of a coupon code? *


( I couldn't decide whether to post this here or in "Hot Deals" -- but I figure there are more racers here and more bargain hunters there.)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

No, buddy, sorry... I've never heard of any kind of discount on a license.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm starting early this year... does anybody know of a coupon code with the IRS? I'm really looking to get a tax discount.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just count yourself as lucky since you wont be renewing your international (UCI) license.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

But look at all YOU get for $60.
.
.
.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

There's a field on the payment page for a coupon code....oh well


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Annual bump. 

I'm about to renew my USAC license. There is still a field for USAC coupon code on the renewal page.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

There is a discount if you roll over on Armstrong.
.
.
.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> There is a discount if you roll over on Armstrong.
> .
> .
> .


LOL! Rep'd


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

The only way to "save money" is if you bought a one day license or two during the year and then if you get a whole year license for that same year, they will apply some or all the money from the one day licenses to the cost of the new license. I think...


----------

